# Cephalopod in a Box (aka TM's MiB)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, in keeping with this year's nautical haunt theme I'm going to build a Cephalopod in a Box.

These are my inspirational videos (which also be seen in my tentacle thread here):











I'm a huge fan of keeping most of the creature in the dark letting the spectator's imagination do a lot of the work. So instead of having this mass of tentacle hanging out the top of the box (like the first video), I plan on having a broken hole in the front side with a single tentacle hanging out.

With this design I'm thinking of reinvisioning the entire MiB concept. Instead of doing the flapping lid I was thinking of just having the box rattle around.

In order to achieve this I was thinking of leaving the bottom of the box open with a shaft or two connected to motors that fire off at different intervals which should give the illusion the box is jumping about from movement within.

To complete the illusion I plan to attach the tentacle to a crank-shaft inside to have it move back and forth. The movement would be continuous to lure the victim close enough to set off a motion sensor triggering the box movement routine.

I want to keep the box fairly light and was thinking of using 1x2's for framing and 1/2"-1" insulation foam to finish it. I'll probably use LEDs for interior lighting as they'll be more shock resistant than incandecent.

I'm also open to suggestions for motors to lift the box. I'm definitely looking for something with more RPM than a rotissery motor to create a sudden jarring motion of the creature struggling within.

The other concept I'm struggling a bit with in this design is fog.

I'm also probably gonna have to anchor the thing somehow or the darn box will probably bounce all over the place.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey TM, I am looking forward to your build on this project, take lots of pictures please.
My first thoughts about the boxes movements was to set it on a raised center point which would allow it to tilt in any direction. This may reduce the demand on the motors and allow you to use smaller ones to off set the balance of the box.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16401

Time to drive used a long row of cams on a single rod to move books. You may be able to use this method by placing the rods from corner to corner and side to side and setting the cams to move the box at differing points of time. Having the box balanced on a center point would be the key to this working.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm still working on the pirate and still looking for input on design for this prop. I have 2" foam and am wondering if that'd be sufficient for the skin. I'm thinking wood would be too heavy for a motor to lift and shake a bit. Although I do like the off balanced idea that Bone Dancer suggested.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love that first video. i can't wait to see you build it! take lots of pics too!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing how you make this one.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone have any idea how this one works?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would take a guess and say you could do it. By put making a swivel joint in the center of the lid. Then you could animated with a small motor or a air valve. As it is lifted the chains guide it and pull it around randomly. You might not even need to connect the lid? Maybe just put a 2 to 4 inch cap on the end of a push rod and place it in the center. I would think 2 to 3 inches of lift would be about right, depends on how big the box is.


----------

